
Japanese Lisp Manga - fogus
http://lambda.bugyo.tk/cdr/mwl/
======
ktf
You might also check out these Manga Guides: <http://nostarch.com/manga/>

------
sunkencity
this is awesome, i wish there was a translation

~~~
10ren
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a29qx/japanese_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a29qx/japanese_lisp_manga/c0fiojr)

And there's some lisp source code in the chapters.

------
malkia
I guess lispers would be able to learn some japanese from this.

------
morphir
so I suppose many here can read Japanese since they vote it up? What about a
round up/review? Me no japan.

~~~
w1ntermute
_so I suppose many here can read Japanese since they vote it up?_

ええ、判りますよ ^^

~~~
patio11
You may have meant 分かります or even perhaps 解ります but 判ります is closer to "to know"
in the sense of judgement, as in "It is a handy to have a dictionary around
when you don't know which of the homonyms is the most correct usage." (It is
perhaps easier to remember if you know the word 判断 already.)

(Are you perhaps writing on Linux? Word to the wise: the Microsoft IDE
typically presents alternatives in the order of most commonly used, which is
helpful for language learners because typically they don't know obscure,
error-prone usages like that. Most IDEs I've used in Linux present words in an
order I can't even begin to comprehend -- I mean, come on, who would predict
名護や to be what the user probably intended over 名古屋？ This means on a Microsoft
IDE you can usually just hit space bar and the thing that comes up will
_probably_ be the word you know and meant, but for other IDEs you need to be
able to pick the word out from the alternatives or, alternatively, read the
inline usage notes and choose appropriately.)

~~~
pjonesdotca
As someone who made a run at learning Nihongo in the nineties, I bow to your
awesomeness for your inductive reasoning.

~~~
soc
そですね、僕も

------
joeycfan
I have always regretted not taking lisp. I hope this is translated one day.

~~~
tumult
You could read+watch Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs and
pretend that, instead of a suit jacket and fez hat, Sussman is wearing a
kimono, hair bow, and animal ears.

